# Splits In Michigan



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I like to do them before the middle of July. NW ohio


----------



## billdean (Mar 5, 2016)

They will make their own queens and you have plenty of time to get it done. Pull a couple of frames of eggs and brood and put into another nuc box and you will be on your way. Add a frame of pollen/honey, close it up and walk away. In about 28 days you should have 2 new queens. It works well in Michigan and nows the time to start.


----------

